# Busy Bee/Craftex



## mygrizzly1022 (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi All
I received an email from Busy Bee promoting their upcoming Boxing Day sale. They are putting their 18 and 24 gear jammer lathes on sale. It makes me wonder if they are going to phase out the B2227L and CT 089 lathes in favour of their latest new variable speed additions.
I have been giving some serious consideration to buying a B2227L in the near future, so I am wondering if anyone has had a chance to see and touch their new offering 10x22. How do you think it compares with the B222L?
 The 10x22 has some apparent advantages in so far as it comes much better equipped and has variable speed, with I seriously lust for. I am somewhat disappointed in the smaller spindle bore.
 On the surface it seems to be a no brainer, however the B2227l and its Weise counterparts seems to have earned a decent reputation and fellows that have them seem to be overall satisfied with the performance/price combination. My inclination is to stick with the known lathe that seems to have an acceptable track record.
I have yet to see the one and considering that I am 1000+ Km from the closest BB I would appreciate hearing what folks who have seen the lathe have to say.

Thanks in advance  . Bert


----------



## Cbowler (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi Bert,
I have had a look at the new BB CX700 10x22 and was impressed. I own a King 10x22 and this is pretty much the same machine although the King is not variable speed. This is a very robust machine and with the vari drive and three year warranty on offer I don't think you can go wrong. It also has a 1HP motor vs. the 0.75 that the CT089 is equipped with.
Cheers, Cole


----------



## dsquire (Dec 15, 2011)

Bert  said:
			
		

> Hi All
> I received an email from Busy Bee promoting their upcoming Boxing Day sale. They
> .
> .
> ...



Bert 

Hi Bert. Where are you located in Northern Ontario? They have a Busy Bee store in Barrie. I thought that you were from just south of Newmarket but maybe I'm thinking of someone else. Hope that you were a good boy so that Santa can bring you that new lathe. :big: :big:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## mygrizzly1022 (Dec 15, 2011)

Cole
I am familiar with the King lathe so it gives me a feel for what I am looking at.

Thanks

Don..

I am located between Dryden and Kenora. It is a fare hike to Barrie from here.

Regards ...Bert


----------



## Chazz (Dec 16, 2011)

I got the 089 (9" x 20") 3 1/2 years ago, $1,200.00. 120LBS, 0.75HP, 3/4" Bore which I have been modifying ever since (but not disappointed) IMHO for $1,500.00 getting 350+LBS, 1.0HP, 7/8" bore, variable speed to 50 RPM........and ya got he room (that is my constraint) go for the CX and upgrade to a 2 or 3HP motor. (along with all the other improvements we make  ) just don't bother with the recommended stand.

Merry Christmas pesos,
Chazz


----------



## dsquire (Dec 16, 2011)

Bert  said:
			
		

> Don..
> 
> I am located between Dryden and Kenora. It is a fare hike to Barrie from here.
> 
> Regards ...Bert



Bert

Yes I agree that it would be a bit far to go for a walk after dinner.  :big: You must be up on Highway 17 in Gods country. I used to go thru there several times a week in the '70s when I worked for Reimer Express out of Winnipeg running back and forth to Toronto. Its too bad that I am not doing it as I could save you the shipping from Southern Ontario. I noticed that they don't even have a store in Manitoba or Saskatchewan so you have to go to Calgary before you find one in the west. I hope that you are able to find the info that you are looking for. :bow:

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Blogwitch (Dec 16, 2011)

Bert,

Why are you hankering after variable speed?

For well over a century people have been making precision parts without one, and most probably better than either yourself or I could ever hope to achieve.

I have 18 gears on my lathe, and at most I use about 4 of them.

I have variable speed on my mill, but very rarely do I use it, before I start to cut, I just set it up at the same few speeds I usually use and then forget about it.

Do not think a variable speed will make you a better machinist, because it won't. That comes with experience and then some.


John


----------



## gmac (Dec 16, 2011)

Bert;
Give BB a call or e-mail. I've dealt with this gentleman a number of times and he's very knowledgeable. Seems to give honest, well informed opinions. Knows a fair amount about the history of the product. I would have liked a 10x22 but like Chazz space and weight made it a no go for me. 

Ameen
Customer Service,
Tel: 905-738-5115

[email protected]

Cheers  Garry


----------



## mygrizzly1022 (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi Again
John ..
I quite agree with your comment regarding speeds. I have owned 3 different lathes over the years two gearhead and one variable speed mini lathe. I like you found you did most of your work at only a few different speeds. I have no problem owning another gear head machine, but given the option of variable that would be my preference.
I think the two things I favour the most about variable speed is when you start the lathe it can brought up to speed slowly no surprises . The other big one for me is parting. I like to be able to dial in the ideal speed/ feed rate when parting. I read about guys having all kinds of grief when parting and it has always been a non-issue for me. I think as well, the variable speed on the lower powered machine allows them to be a bit more capable than they would otherwise be, if the same lathe was a gear head.

Gary..
Thanks for the contact Ill make a note of that for reference. It is always nice to have a name. Thanks.

Regards Bert


----------



## Jtrain (Dec 17, 2011)

Hi, 
I have the B2227L and I don' regret it one bit. The size is plenty good enough my little experience. I cannot give comparisons to other lathes but I am satified with mine. There is a Busy Bee store in Saskatoon, it is a still a long distance from you. I happened to be in Edmonton one year and that is where I got mine. The size of Winnipeg it's too bad there isn't a Busy Bee store there, 
John


----------



## ninefinger (Dec 27, 2011)

I too am shopping for a new lathe and the CT089 caught my eye for a couple of reasons - the low price for a 13" swing, and the almost portability of it (a mere 320 kgs) . It needs to land in my basement gently so if any one piece is more than 2 people can manage its out of the question.

I currently have a B2229 3-in-1 that is set up as just the lathe right now. Its served me well for the last 6 years but I want a "more capable" lathe in that the 3-in-1 has decent capacity (16" swing!) but lacks the rigidity and horsepower to make use of it. So it looks like I'll end up with an 11", 12" or 13" swing lathe.

Any thoughts on it being 1hp? Is that a little under powered or will I be fine unless I'm trying to make money with it (I'm not - this is definitely a hobby purchase / couple hours a week use when I'm lucky!)

Any other options I should look at in this price range / capacity range? I'm in Ottawa Canada if that helps.

Mike


----------

